# Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????



## Matze83 (3. Oktober 2009)

*Hallo an alle Member !*

Ich heisse Matthias Pätow ( Matze ) und bin vor 2 Jahren in die Schweiz gegangen und wollte jetzt mein leben ein bisschen auffrischen Sprich nachfragen wie das Intresse am Angeln in der Schweiz wäre ! ( *Sprich sind Leute interessiert Angelurlaub* *in der  Schweiz zu machen ?* ) und zwar will ich mich *Selbstständig* machen als *Angelguide* ! Es ist im moment nur erstmal eine Idee und Anfrage wie gross das Interesse ist ! 

Würde mich natürlich über Positive reaktionen freuen !
Für weitere Info´s fragt mich doch einfach !

Viel Spass noch im Forum !!!

*Gruss Matze *#h#h#6#h#h


----------



## close (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

Wo in der Schweiz soll das den sein? Bzw. brauchst doch in der schweiz doch auch nen Schein oder? Da darfst doch sonst nur mit einer recht kurzen Schnur fischen. Also zumindest am Bodensee ist das so glaub ich.  mfg.


----------



## Matze83 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

Hallo ja es kommt drauf an wo man in der Schweiz Fischt !!!
Seit diesem Jahr ist das Schweizer Fischerreigesetzt erweitert bzw. neu ausgelegt 
worden es haben Sich viele sachen verbessert und so !!

Gruss Matze


----------



## the_one29 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

man kann auch ohne angelschein in der schweiz angeln.
wo in der schweiz bist du? 
ich bin ab und zu in Pfungen unterwegs.
Aber brauch man ein* Angelguide?**

*


----------



## Matze83 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

Nein aber die sache ist für turisten gedacht sprich deutsche wie du und ich !
die halt gerne Urlaub in der schweiz machen und gewässer wollen wo sie erfolgreich 
fangen ! Sprich auch für Fliegenfischer,oder leute die es auf Karpfen abgesehen haben 
oder auf Raubfische wie z.B. Hecht,Zander, Waller,etc...

Gruss Matze


----------



## dramone (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

naja, ohne patent ist raubfischangeln auch in der schweiz schwierig.

das freiangelrecht schliesst kunstköder (ausser fliege, und hier ist die hakengrösse begrenzt) aus! nur natürliche köder (köfi zählt nicht dazu) sind erlaubt.

nicht an allen schweizer gewässern gibt es das freiangelrecht, und es stammt noch aus einer zeit, als es noch keinen tourismus gab.


----------



## Matze83 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

Salü

Ja es hat sich ja viel geändert mit dem neuen Fischereigesetzt !
In welchem Kanton wohnst du ?

Gruss


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

Schweiz??? Müßte doch klappen... ist doch das Angelland überhaupt :m

Nichts für ungut aber die Schweizer fahren nach D zum Angeln, hab gerade wieder einen in der Brandung bei Hohenfelde kennen gelernt.


----------



## dramone (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

grossartige änderungen gab es keine. besonders wenn man die vorschriften und voraussetzungen mit der brd vergleicht.

die änderungen beziehen sich im wesentlichen auf den SaNa (sachkundenachweis) bzw. die neue tierschutzverordnung, welche auch das freiangelrecht betrifft. (z.b. ohne sana: wiederhaken verbot, kein hältern)

der deutsche schein ist aber anerkannt wenn ich mich nicht irre. der schweizer in der brd "noch" nicht  

die änderungen was patent abgabe betrifft sind kantonal noch unterschiedlich. 

http://www.anglerausbildung.ch/index.php?id=35&L=0


----------



## the_one29 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

Freiangelrecht hin oder her ..eigentlich will er ja wissen ob interesse besteht....

also von meiner seite her nicht weil ich nur 2-4 mal im jahr da angel und das nur auf forellen..

Gruß und am zürichsee und greifensee reicht mir das Freiangelrecht...auch wenn ich mal ncihts fange

gruß


----------



## mlkzander (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

dein wallerguiding würde ich doch glatt in anspruch nehmen..............


----------



## Rötelihunter (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

Also Angel guiding in der Schweiz, wünsche ich dir viel spass, insbesondere mit der neuen Tierschutzverordnung Art. 23.:c Guiding auf Felchen, Hecht, Forellen könnte ich mir sicher vorstellen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es da nicht bessere Plätze als in der Schweiz gibt. Mit dem Gastanglerpadent wäre das sehr einfach zu bewerkstelligen, habe selber schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt. #6Wie das die Gesetzliche lage ist habe ich aber noch nicht abgecheckt.
Bin im letzten Jahr einigen neuzuzüglern aus Deutschland begegnet, die in der Schweiz nicht so recht wussten wer wie wo was mit angeln geht. 

Falls da etwas zu stande kommt, wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Knigge007 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

Ich wohne ne halbe Stunde von Lindau weg und werde wohl mit nem Kumpel öfters mal in die Schweiz zum angeln gehen.

Wenns uns gefällt haben wir vor so ne Gebietskarte für ein ganzes Jahr zu kaufen,gibts ja glaub schon für 60Fr wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Wir wollten dieses Jahr wärend dem Fischerkurs unbedingt zum angeln und dachten an die Schweiz aber mit Jamisonhaken, ohne Drilling,keine Kunstköder,keine Posen und whatever die alles verboten haben haben wir den Plan dann ganz schnell übern Haufen geworfen.


Ich denk wenns bei uns soweit ist bräuchten wir allerhöchstens ein paar mal jemanden der uns paar gute Gewässer zeigt (wenn wir die nicht selber übers Netz finden)und das wars....ich wär ja sowieso die falsche Zielperson, du suchst wohl eher Leute die da zum Urlaub machen kommen und 1-2 Tage angeln wollen,is ja bei uns was ganz was anderes wir können ja fast zu euch rüberschauen...hehe

Gruß


----------



## bladecx2 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

wenn du schon soetwas machen willst würde ich dir entweder die broje auf zander oder der bieler, thuner oder ev. brienzersee auf felchen (renken) empfehlen.
oder murtensee auf wels.

ich bin schweizer, drillinge kann man fischen mit dem sachkunde nachweiss. und der ist sowieso obligatorisch.
posen verboten?? nur beim felchenfischen mit der hegene. aber da braucht man doch keine pose!

ich fische übrigens nur mit kunstköder! 100% legal

lg


----------



## mlkzander (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

warum holt ihr einen wohl nicht ganz ernst gemeinten, fast 3 monate toten tröööt wieder hoch?
der TE war seit dem 06.10. nicht mehr im board und ihr gebt fleissig tips
schon lustich....................


----------



## strtuswolke (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

Lieber Matze83,

ich lebe seit 9 Jahren  in  der Schweiz und gehe oft zum Angeln. Im Vergleich zu deutschen Flüssen und Seen, sind die schweizer (natürlichen) Gewässer meist sehr fischarm. Grund: das Wasser ist zu sauber (kaum Nahrungseinfuhr durch Abwässer) und zu kalt (Gletscherwasser). In den vergangen Jahren sind die Fänge immer mehr zurück gegangen. Dazu kommen jetzt noch die Tierschützer mit Widerhakenverbot, no catch and release, etc - aber die Komorane dürfen sich satt fressen und vermehren sich prächtig. Als Angelguide wirst Du viele Pleiten und unzufrieden Gäste haben.

Ich rate Dir dringend: lern ordenlich Skifahren und werde Skilehrer in der Schweiz. Da wirts Du mehr Erfolge haben...und geh privat fischen, dann ist es nicht so peinlich wenn man nichts fängt. 

Fazit: Schweiz und angeln? - no go!


----------



## mlkzander (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*



strtuswolke schrieb:


> Fazit: Schweiz und angeln? - no go!



im prinzip eine richtige pauschalisierte grundaussage

aber es gibt sehr sehr fischreiche seen und flüsse hier,
kann sein das du dir die falschen ausgesucht hast...........


----------



## jvonzun (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

Vergiss dies mit dem Guiding in der CH, ausser du möchtest es hobbymässig machen und nicht des Geldes wegen.
Mach dir eine eigene Homepage und stelle viele Fangberichte und Fotos rein, dann wirst du Anfragen haben.
Wir haben so eine Seite und könnten wahrscheinlich alle 2 Wochen ein Guiding anbieten, jedoch müsste man die Preise hoch ansetzen, damit was rausspringt und dann wird die Nachfrage kleiner.
An ganz speziellen Gewässern (z.B. Mechsee Frutt) gibts schon Guides!
Gruss Jon


----------



## dark (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*



strtuswolke schrieb:


> Lieber Matze83,
> 
> ich lebe seit 9 Jahren  in  der Schweiz und gehe oft zum Angeln. Im Vergleich zu deutschen Flüssen und Seen, sind die schweizer (natürlichen) Gewässer meist sehr fischarm. Grund: das Wasser ist zu sauber (kaum Nahrungseinfuhr durch Abwässer) und zu kalt (Gletscherwasser). In den vergangen Jahren sind die Fänge immer mehr zurück gegangen. Dazu kommen jetzt noch die Tierschützer mit Widerhakenverbot, no catch and release, etc - aber die Komorane dürfen sich satt fressen und vermehren sich prächtig. Als Angelguide wirst Du viele Pleiten und unzufrieden Gäste haben.
> 
> ...



|good:

Sehe es genauso! 

Grüsse

Dark


----------



## swisstrolling (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage: Angeln in der Schweiz !????*

he hallo,
bin ein schweizer und fische auch da und sehr erfolgreich habe meine seeforellen und hechte zum abwinken aber wen ich das hier so durchlese diese berichte und vorurteile habe ich ein schmunzeln drauf sicher ist die schweiz nicht rügen, bornholm
aber man fängt hier sehr gut fische und hechte pro saison zwischen 30-50stk. über einem meter das guiding tja da musst hungern da fahren die schweizer lieber ins ausland.
he grüsse euch


----------

